# Can't find/view sub forums



## Firebird85 (Nov 20, 2019)

Hi.

Whether I'm signed in or not I do not see any sub-forums. I'm using Google Chrome on my PC and Safari on my mobile phone.

Thanks!


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Firebird85 said:


> Hi.
> 
> Whether I'm signed in or not I do not see any sub-forums. I'm using Google Chrome on my PC and Safari on my mobile phone.
> 
> Thanks!


You posted this in a sub-forum, so clearly you can see this sub forum.

What sub-forum do you think you cannot see?


----------



## Firebird85 (Nov 20, 2019)

Hi.

The sex in marriage sub folder. I started a thread but it is not showing then received a PM stating it was moved to the sex in marriage sub folder. I thought it was a sub folder under that heading.


----------



## Firebird85 (Nov 20, 2019)

OK, finally found it. Ugh.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Go look there now. You had a thread that needed moderator approval before it could how up. I just approved it.


----------

